# ISO sweet and sour meatballs



## elaine l (Dec 16, 2008)

I am looking for a recipe for sweet and sour meatballs.  My mother used to make them for parties.  They were not the kind that had jelly or chili sauce in them.  I think maybe a tomato base but not sure. I know it contained sugar.  Not much to go on I know

Thanks.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is the recipe that my family uses for sweet and sour meatballs.  You can make the meatballs smaller to be more of an appetizer size.  Also, the vegetables can be omitted, if you just want meatballs.   

Oriental Meatballs

1 ½ lb. ground beef
1 ½ cup soft bread crumbs
2 tablespoons minced onion
¼ teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon salt (optional)
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1 egg beaten
1/3 cup milk
2 tablespoons oil
1 red bell pepper, cut into strips
1 large onion, cut into wedges
1 can (13 ½ oz.) pineapple chunks
½ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon ginger
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons soy sauce
½ cup vinegar

4 cups hot rice


Combine ground beef, bread crumbs, minced onion, dry mustard, salt, pepper, egg, and milk.  Shape mixture into 18 meatballs.  Brown meatballs for ten minutes in oil.  Place cooked meatballs onto paper towels to drain.  Remove all oil from pan except one tablespoon and add onion and red bell pepper.  Sauté vegetables until slightly soft.  Remove vegetables from pan and set aside.  Wipe pan clean with paper towel     

Drain pineapple and reserve liquid.  Reserve pineapple chunks.  Mix together brown sugar, ginger and cornstarch.  Combine 1 cup of reserved pineapple liquid, vinegar, and soy sauce in pan.  Bring liquid to a boil and whisk in brown sugar mixture.  Stir constantly until mixture is thickened.

Return meatballs to pan with vegetables and reserved pineapple chunks.  Simmer for five minutes.  Serve over hot rice.  Serves 4.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2008)

That sounds right.  Thanks so much.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I made add tomato sauce or something like that to this recipe.  What do you think?  I remember them having a reddish look.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 18, 2008)

I have never made them with tomato sauce, but here are a couple of websites that mention using tomato sauce.

Sweet and sour meatballs

Tangy Sweet and Sour Meatballs


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 18, 2008)

I have heard of the meatballs in a sauce made with grape jelly, but I don't have a recipe. Try searching around the internet...


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

My recipe is very close to SierraCook's and it also doesn't have tomato sauce.  Personally I like them better that way.


----------



## Scotch (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's an Indian version of meatballs that my wife and I like a lot: 

_*Meatball Curry

*_ For the meatballs: 
1 pound ground lamb (or beef) 
½ medium onion, finely chopped 
2-inch piece fresh ginger, peeled and grated 
3 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed 
1 tablespoon ground coriander 
1¼ teaspoons ground cumin
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper 
¾ teaspoon salt 
3 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
1 egg, lightly beaten

For the sauce: 
2-inch piece fresh ginger, peeled and chopped 
4 cloves garlic, chopped 
2 fresh hot green chilies
1 tablespoon ground coriander 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
3 tablespoons water
¼ cup olive oil 
6 green cardamom pods, 4 whole, 2 crushed 
1 teaspoon cumin seeds 
4 cloves, whole 
2-inch stick cinnamon 
2 medium onions, finely chopped
4 medium tomatoes, finely chopped 
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper 
4 tablespoons plain yogurt 
2 cups water
¾ teaspoon salt

Combine all meatball ingredients, then, with your damp hands, form mixture into 24 balls. Refrigerate for 4 to 6 hours, or freeze for 45 minutes.

Mix ginger, garlic, chilies, coriander, and ground cumin, along with 3 tablespoons water, in a blender until a smooth paste forms. Set aside.

Heat oil over medium heat in a large sauté pan. When hot (but not smoking), add cardamom, cumin seeds, cloves, and cinnamon. Stir once.

Add onions, and fry, stirring, for about 8 minutes, until onions are brown.

Add ginger paste, lower heat, and stir for 2 minutes. 

Add tomatoes and cayenne, and cook over medium-high heat until tomatoes are reduced to a thick, dark paste.

Lower heat to medium; stir in yogurt, a tablespoon at a time. When all yogurt has been blended in, mix in water and salt.

Add meatballs in a single layer, and bring to a simmer.

Cover and simmer for 50 to 60 minutes, shaking pan occasionally. (Don’t stir with a spoon.)

Serve with rice or bread.


----------

